# optical out? tv



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i want to run the audio from my tv through an amp, tv has an optical out, looks like a single regular rca cable, amp has the same input, 

do i use a special cable or a regular rca?? :blush:


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

digital 75 ohm coax RCA cable. And you'll need to move volume control to the device the you connect it to or whichever has the option after the digi out. Those digital output are fixed full digital outputs and are not affected by the TV's internal volume control.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Optical out and digital coaxial are two very different things. or am I not understanding the op's question?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

MLS said:


> Optical out and digital coaxial are two very different things. or am I not understanding the op's question?


^This. "Digital coax" is the 75ohm RCA-looking cable mentioned above. Optical is a little square/D-shaped port, typically with a protective door/plug on it if not in use. Both are a great way of sending audio from TV to HT receiver. Whichever cable you have on hand will work just fine.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

If your tv only has optical out and your amp only has digital coaxial in, or vice versa, your out of luck.


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

MLS said:


> If your tv only has optical out and your amp only has digital coaxial in, or vice versa, your out of luck.


I think your misunderstanding his situation. Instead of "optical out" he meant to say "digital out" and both are coaxial digital with RCA connections. 

Even if one is optical and the other coaxial, you're not out of luck. You can buy a converter for about $20 to convert either way.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

ok. My bad. I assumed the op had read the label as optical on the back of the tv.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hoye0017 said:


> *I think your misunderstanding his situation. Instead of "optical out" he meant to say "digital out" and both are coaxial digital with RCA connections. *Even if one is optical and the other coaxial, you're not out of luck. You can buy a converter for about $20 to convert either way.


Uhuh, that how I took it once I saw the physical description.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Any time I want an overly-technical answer to a simple question, I head to head-fi  
Can any RCA cable be used as a digital coax or does it have to be a 75ohm one? 
Is There Such a Thing as a 75 Ohm RCA Plug? -- Blue Jeans Cable 

This is what I had running my Digital Coax from TV to receiver for a little bit, and it seemed to do fine: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=3976&seq=1&format=2


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

FWIW - PE has these connectors if you want to "roll your own".
RCA Plug Crimp-on For RG-59/U Coax 090-263

I bought a bunch to fab my own custom length digital cables for my multi-channel digital project. I haven't actually purchased RG-59/U Coax and tried 'em out yet though.


----------



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

i've never used anything but regular rca cable with no problems


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

murphman said:


> i've never used anything but regular rca cable with no problems


That you aren't able to know of that is.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

If you own a 3 color composite rca (red,white and yellow).....the yellow rca is a 75ohm coaxial


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

IBcivic said:


> If you own a 3 color composite rca (red,white and yellow).....the yellow rca is a 75ohm coaxial


^Yes, I forgot to mention that. That is a good idea, especially if you want to just "try it out". It's an ugly solution, but it works.


----------



## murphman (Jun 5, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> That you aren't able to know of that is.


now you'll tell me you can "hear " the difference, right? lol


----------

